# IVF - Low follicle numbers advice sought?



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

I wonder if anyone can advise? I'm on day 10 of menopur injections. I've just been for another scan and they say only 4 of my follicles are developing. They have taken bloods to find out about oestrogen levels. I have a history of high FSH, but more importantly, DH has to have an invasive biospy to retrieve sperm. With only 4 follicles, is it worth us going through with this cycle - last time I only had a 50% fertilisation rate and we were really hoping to have enough embyros to freeze this time. I feel very uncertain, scared etc. All advice gratefully received.
Txx


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi Tiff

I was in a similar situation to you I had to have menogon injections for 14 days and right up until the 14th day things seemed to be going slowly.  On the 10th day I only had four follies and had to go back for scans every two days, we also discussed whether or not to abandon the cycle but our registrar was great and said we should continue.

Anyhow they managed to collect 6 eggs and two fertilised, so don't give up hope hun.

love

sarah lou xx


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Aah Sarah Lou - thanks so much for your message, it helps immensely to know that I'm probably worrying myself into a stupor when things could potentially be fine.

Congratulations on your BFP - how are you doing?

Tiff xxx


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Tiff,

I know its worrying when you read about everybody else getting 10 and more follies......last time I had IVf I only managed to scrape up to 6 but they managed to get 8 eggs and 4 of them fertilised and I had two grade one embryos put back.  Unfortunately I didnt get a BFP but im due to have my second EC on Friday and again I only have 6 Follies and ive been on 6 bottles of menopur this time !!!!

I cant advise you my lovely on what you should do, cos only you know what is right for you, but I wanted to share this with you in the hope that you will see we are not all good responders....

Good luck wherever your journey goes....

Love Andrea x


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Tiff - I've nothing constructive to add I'm affraid. I just wanted to send you love and hugs.
LiziBee


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi there Tiff

I just wanted to add my 2 cents worth. I'm a poor responder, my FSH is 11.5 (4 eggs on 2 previous IVF cycles - 50% fertilisation)  know how disappointing it feels to have "just" 4 follicles developing BUT ..... things can change so quickly that it is very possible that there are more developing and they may grow in time for your EC.

Also, it only takes one egg and one sperm to make a baby - I know that's stating the obvious but I remind myself of that regularly!! I hope you have the confidence to make the right decision and that if you do go ahead and that you have a happy and positive outcome.

Ginger xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey Tiff

Hello from Mrs Poor Responder!  

The most I have ever had is 3 follicles and that has been with a variety of drugs - menogon, menopur and finally gonal-f.

Try not to worry ... it is definately quality and not quantity that counts, in my opinion.

Last cycle .. I had 3 follies, got 3 eggs, had 2 embies transferred and am now very very happily fat and pregnant!  

Don't give up - hold on tight to your dream!
Good luck
Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Tiff 

Just a quickie I've been in bed since yesterday afternoon with a grotty cold, apart from that I'm fine thanks.  Started feeling a bit sick, sore boobs and really tired though !! I spoke to my hossie again today as I've had some discharge I've been worried about but they've assured me it's ok - probably used to hysterical women !! we have our first scan on 24/09/04.
It'll be your turn next, don't you worry - keep us posted and lots of luck

Sarah Lou xxx


----------



## kbelle (Sep 20, 2004)

I am brand new to this, so don't know if my question is in the correct place.

I have been injecting with Menopur and am on my second cycle as the last was abandoned.

I am now on a higher dose, as I do not seem to be responding to the doses and no follicles are developing.

Does anyone have this experience as feel a little lost.

Kellie


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi Kbelle - Just thought i would say hi - i am also on my second cycle as my first was cancelled due to poor response.  I am on 300iu this time ( 4 bottles) what dose are you on?  How many days have you been on them?  

Like you i was devastated when they cancelled my last cycle and i am really apprehensive to find out what will happen tomorrow, which will be my day 10 scan (should know more then!) 

Good luck with your treatment keep in touch - pop over to the ICSI thread and meet the girls, or on Sept /Oct cycle buddies.

Lots of love and luck for this cycle.

Janey 'bobbsie'


----------



## kbelle (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Bobbsie

Thanks for responding. I am only on 2 bottles, as they are concerned about me reacting too quickly. I had a scan yesterday efternoon, and as it happens I seem t o be responding. This time however, they are worried that too many follicles might respond!! How was your scan today?

4 bottles is a lot. How are you feeling?

Lots of love and luck to you too.

Belles


----------



## kbelle (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Bobsie

How did your scan go?

I got another cycle cancelled due to too many follicles this time. Aaaargh.

Belles

xx


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi Belles - the scan went ok - i have 7 follies (4 of which are good size) the others were a little small but growing well - so they kept me on for another day - i went for my last scan on Wednesday and they said i am ready for EC.

I go tomorrow for EC at 10am and am bricking it!!!!!!!!! 

That weird that you got so many this time, did they cancel your cycle in case of OHSS or were there just lots of small ones?

I will let you know how it goes - i am really sorry that you had yet another cycle cancelled - but its best that the follies are the best they can be at this stage to enable the best result for EC and ET.  I was so convinced that i was going to have another cancelled cycle this time - but you have to keep trying!

Hope it all goes well for you keep in touch - when are you starting again, after next AF?

Wishing you lost of luck and hope our dreams to come true.

Janey 'bobbsie'


----------

